# Wost way to die



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Min would have to be the rat thing, cuz they have those little sharp teeth.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

other, as a scuba diver worst fear is being stuck inside a wreck with no way out. u just wait till your air runs out and well. die. thats the worst way to die


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I want to die peacefully in my sleep like my Grandfather...

Not terrified and screaming like the passengers on his bus.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Gettin trapped underwater would suck badly.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Stuck in a sinking or helpless submarine like the Kursk.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

DROWNING


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

worst way for me is drowning also that freaks me out!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Other HmmM getting slice piece by piece with a samurai sword


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I voted ass raped to death, but thats becuase i like it.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Personally i wanna be shot offa my motorcycle eat the age of 98 by my 20 yr old girlfriends husband LOL


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Drug addiction , like Crack Cocaine or Heroin would have to be the worst,
It can go on for years killing you at it's own pace taking peices of your life as it goes.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Stuck in a sinking or helpless submarine like the Kursk.


 thats it xenon.... i totally agree, i was terrified when i saw the kursk thing at the tv when it just happned, and then they found a letter written by a dude while it was totally black... so damn scary...


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

Drowning for sure


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

starvation.


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> DROWNING


 for sure, the panic alone would be horrifying.
Or getting eaten alive by a shark.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hm, i voted other....in my opinion the shittiest way to leave this world is when you're having sex, and you orgasm and BAM!!!!!!....fatal heart attack!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> worst way for me is drowning also that freaks me out!


 I heard that when you drown, you're last moments will be in a state of euphoria, due to endorfines (or whatever it is) you're body produces. I just wonder how people can substantiate that claim....









Imo., the worst way of dying would be being buried alive...
Some other options (like decapitation, ) are instant death, so how bad would that be...? Would be too fast to even realise what the hell is going on.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Decapitation would be almost as nice as going in your sleep.

Falling in a BIG Piranha tank would suck. You'd get chewed up piece by piece. We've all seen how long some of those big feeders last.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I think getting burned would be the worst way to go, if anyone has had a bad burn they will agree that its one of the most painful things there is. I think its worse then drowning


----------



## want2goallpygo (Aug 20, 2003)

being tied down and getting your teeth drilled everyday that you're still alive. death cannot come fast enough. tooth pain is the worse!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

There is a theory that drowning is the best way to die, because as soon as the water enters your lungs, you get all drowsy and euphoric.

I think getting attacked by a wild animal, (nothing like a caribou or any other lame wild animal) but like a Great White or a crocodile would be an awesome way to die. Have any of you ever seen those Great Whites of the coast of S. Africa that breach the water's surface like missles? That'd be the way to die in class.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

another one is being tortured to death like in Nine Inch Nails movie "Broken" like first being beaten, then blowtorched.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2003)

being locked in a small room with nothing in it, no water, no food, no furniture, no tv, nothing at all.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Death By Dehydration, or being burned alive

dehydration, with you like stuck behind some bars, sitting in front of a bunch of jailers who gulp down beer all day

Getting decapitated is a relatively easy/interesting death; in 1 moment you're kneeling down, the next moment you feel nothing but a fairly mild cutting feeling, and then the moment after that you fall into the dust, and hopefully roll so that your face is upwards and you can see whats going on for about 15-30 seconds before all the blood drains from your brain, which results in your death


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> I think getting burned would be the worst way to go, if anyone has had a bad burn they will agree that its one of the most painful things there is. I think its worse then drowning


 agreed . . . burning would be the worst.

~Will.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

worse way to die is knowing your gonna die...if you get shot in the head you will die fast but being stuck in a sinking ship knowing your about to die...damn thats gotta be the worse feeling


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hmmmmm, why think about dying when you can think of the worst way to live life.......i think the worst way to live life is spending your entire day posting about whats the worst way to die :laugh:


----------



## DaRkDeN772 (Sep 1, 2003)

I think the worst way to die is....
A plane hitting the buildings you work in...being trapped above the wreckage...& slowly feeling the building crumbling underneath you...

RIP-Yvonne, John, Tommy, & Patty


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Come on, really people.......how long would it take to die from being ass raped ? that would be one long session eh ?







yuck !

burning is what I voted. After hearing stories from an emt I know about all the sick sh*t he's seen, at least decapitation is sorta quick.....


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

the worst would be suffocating in a huge vat of old lady sh*t. You couldnt breathe and all around you there would be sh*t. Plus, everytime you try to breathe, you would breathe sh*t.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Some other options (like decapitation, ) are instant death, so how bad would that be...? Would be too fast to even realise what the hell is going on.


 Actually not necessarily true. I remember studying in one of my history classes back in high school about when, I think it was one of the Queen Elizabeth's or some Queen was issued to be decapitated. One of the guys she was close to wanted to know if you died instantly so she said she'd blink her eyes until she died if she was still alive. Well after they choped her head off and heald it up to the crowd she blinked her eyes for about minute I think. So you dont necessarily instantly die.

I think the worse way to die would be to get some deadly virus like E.Boli.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Some other options (like decapitation, ) are instant death, so *how bad would that be...?* Would be too fast to even realise what the hell is going on.
> ...


Well, at least she spent her final moments playing some morbid game, so it wasn't that bad after all (which was my initial statement...







)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Some other options (like decapitation, ) are instant death, so how bad would that be...? Would be too fast to even realise what the hell is going on.
> ...


 THANK YOU FOR READING MY POST


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 U TOO


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

when you ask "worst" way to die...does that mean most painful or most terrifying?

drowning would be terrifying, but it actually doesnt hurt. if u hold your breathe as long as u can then all u do is pass out before ever inhaling any water. once u do start trying to breathe in...u are out cold.

i think burning would be the most painful...by far!!! excpect for some crazy torture.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Wtf is your problem, monkey boy...







You have personal experience being decapitated...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i would hate to die slowly, like disease/cancer/internal bleeding.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thank you :smile:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I think the worse way to die would be to get some deadly virus like E.Boli.


 the heck is E.Boli? is that the brother to E.Coli or do you mean "Ebola"?







....jesus, it sounds like something you get from eating a live, uncooked broccoli stem :laugh:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Some other options (like decapitation, ) are instant death, so how bad would that be...? Would be too fast to even realise what the hell is going on.
> ...


 i think the blinking of the eyes was more of a nerve reaction or shock the brain recieved during the decapitation......because you probably die from the shock before you die from the actual decapitation!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i think the blinking of the eyes was more of a nerve reaction or shock the brain recieved during the decapitation......because you probably die from the shock before you die from the actual decapitation!


no i had two separate history teachers who, when getting to the french revolution, both loved to mention how the guillotine victims were fully aware, and frequently mouthed words, but of course since they had no lungs/larynx? no words could be formed


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > i think the blinking of the eyes was more of a nerve reaction or shock the brain recieved during the decapitation......because you probably die from the shock before you die from the actual decapitation!
> ...


 the hell does that have to do with why the eyes blinked? we were discussing eyes not vocal cords!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

actually we were discussing immediate death by shock vs slightly prolonged death by blood loss :rock: 
if a victim can open their mouth, they can also move their eyes dontcha think


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> actually we were discussing immediate death by shock vs slightly prolonged death by blood loss :rock:
> if a victim can open their mouth, they can also move their eyes dontcha think


 the reason the eyes still blink or the mouth opens and closes is because of the shock! the person is actually dead before anything happened to them because they die from the shock of it....

....put it this way, your body is always in constant battle of survival. your immune system is always battling outside bacteria, your heart is always battling the stresses of life, etc, etc, etc. So when decapitation happens, it happens suddenly and your body doesnt have time to react. Your brain tells you its gonna happen, that you're gonna die, but it doesnt, thus you go into shock and probably get a heart attack.

_SLICE_....decapitation

As soon as decapitation of the head from the body, no more blood travels to the head. The brain still thinks the body is attached so it sends electrical impulses to the now-departed body asking why the f*ck the brain is not getting blood and oxygen anymore. Since the brain sent out electrical signals, it affects every part of the body, eyes blinking, mouth opening, eye brows lifting..........do you understand now dipshit monkey boy P45? its all because the brain went into shock and reacted. The person itself is dead!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> As soon as decapitation of the head from the body, no more blood travels to the head. The brain still thinks the body is attached so it sends electrical impulses to the now-departed body asking why the f*ck the brain is not getting blood and oxygen anymore. Since the brain sent out electrical signals, it affects every part of the body, eyes blinking, mouth opening, eye brows lifting..........do you understand now dipshit monkey boy P45? its all because the brain went into shock and reacted. The person itself is dead!


if the brain is sending out electrical signals then why wouldn't you still be conscious?

Regardless, all you're saying is "they go into shock", well I don't see a reason why they would go into shock, its not as if the experience would be very painful or anything.

and just because ur jealous that I have 3k posts and your still on red skulls (therefore making me a superior person to you in general), doesn't give you authorization to try and snub me like that


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

when I die, I don't want it to be messy, or anything anyone has to clean up, or put on a website like rotten...

I want to be eaten or die in a field where nobody knows, and over time just rot away back into the earth...and provide food for wild animals.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hell no, it would kick total ass to have your fucked-up decaying corpse posted up on rotten :nod:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> hell no, it would kick total ass to have your fucked-up decaying corpse posted up on rotten :nod:


 I think that site is so wrong, it's really inhumane, there are some sick fucks in this world...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> ...I have 3k posts and your still on red skulls (therefore making me a superior person to you in general)


 p45 is a superior person to me


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Suffocation or Drowning


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > hell no, it would kick total ass to have your fucked-up decaying corpse posted up on rotten :nod:
> ...


 so now I'm a sick f*ck eh?

well I already knew that


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

JesseD said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I have 3k posts and your still on red skulls (therefore making me a superior person to you in general)
> ...


its ok jesse i still love you anyway


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as decapitation of the head from the body, no more blood travels to the head. The brain still thinks the body is attached so it sends electrical impulses to the now-departed body asking why the f*ck the brain is not getting blood and oxygen anymore. Since the brain sent out electrical signals, it affects every part of the body, eyes blinking, mouth opening, eye brows lifting..........do you understand now dipshit monkey boy P45? its all because the brain went into shock and reacted. The person itself is dead!
> ...


 wow, you're superior to me? more like a superior dipshit!

i was just giving my theory, NOT MY TEACHERS THEORY, on why the mouth and eyes would continue to blink AFTER she was decapitated...if you can't respect my ideas then you're pretty arrogant and ignorant!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2003)

how about freezing


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

jesus christ spikey u need to lighten up

freezing to death is painful at first, but as your body temperature falls more and more you become quite numb and less able to move. Allegedly its like falling asleep, your organs just freeze up and and you pass out in a pleasant fashion.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

its funny that the kursk got brought up... whenever the worst death conversation comes up (more often than you'd think!) i think of this. the guys on that ship had to choose between drowning, being burned alive, freezing to death, suffocation or killing themselves... horrible


----------



## breaker_1113 (Sep 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Imo., the worst way of dying would be being buried alive...


 i think the same thing


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey all just got back from AZ andwent to mah first day of high shcool. Yea freshmen baby.







And I think Rotten is wrong too. It makes me sick. But im not one to judge so P45s ok in my book


----------



## DaRkDeN772 (Sep 1, 2003)

OMG!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Daily Rotten is my freaking homepage!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Daily Rotten is my freaking homepage!


 No sh*t.....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Daily Rotten is my freaking homepage!


 were you dropped on your head repeatedly as a child?


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Not that I have ever experienced this before, but I don't believe you will feel a thing when you die, or are about to.

Your body will go into shock, and you won't feel a thing. It's sort of like andrenaline. Even being burned alive, you shouldn't feel a thing. However, if you don't die after being burned, then you will feel the pain in due time.

But with this said, I would have to say my worse fear would be my "thoughts" of O was buried alive w/ air; complete darkness and not being able to move my legs or arms. All I could do is think. I'd WANT to die.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

etalon9100 said:


> Not that I have ever experienced this before, but I don't believe you will feel a thing when you die, or are about to.
> 
> Your body will go into shock, and you won't feel a thing. It's sort of like andrenaline. Even being burned alive, you shouldn't feel a thing. However, if you don't die after being burned, then you will feel the pain in due time.
> 
> But with this said, I would have to say my worse fear would be my "thoughts" of O was buried alive w/ air; complete darkness and not being able to move my legs or arms. All I could do is think. I'd WANT to die.


very good point

and yeah i got dropped 6 or 7 times from the 3rd floor balcony while still in diapers, so yeah ive been there done that, its pretty great, I dont even remember them firsthand anymore!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sharks scare me to death. If i was some how tricked into going into the ocean and a shark attacked me.... gives me the shivers just thinking about it.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> and yeah i got dropped 6 or 7 times from the 3rd floor balcony while still in diapers, so yeah ive been there done that, its pretty great, I dont even remember them firsthand anymore!


 i take it your father was wacko jacko himself :laugh:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

IMO, worst way to die would have to be being beaten to death because you're fully aware of what's going on until you're knocked out of consciousness.
I heard that drowning is one of the most peaceful ways to die because after you give in to the water, you just pass out from the water filling up your lungs. Only pain you receive is just what you're feeling with the pressure going against you...
Decapitation is the quickest way to die - thus no pain.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

no getting shot in the head or OD'ing on sedatives are the easiest ways to die, decapitation would be mildly painful


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

bobme said:


> I voted ass raped to death, but thats becuase i like it.


 would you like to die now then? :smile:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

another one steps from the closet


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> another one steps from the closet


 i wont recieve.. but im willing to give ....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > another one steps from the closet
> ...


Give what.. this??







Watch what you ask for or else your PMs will get bombarded with favors and req :rasp:


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

imo...the worst way to die is when you jump out of a plane and then all the sudden your parachuet doesnt open and then all the sudden you fall on top of a roof . i saw it happen and it wasnt fun seeing. just knowing that you are falling to your death.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

cabbycarny said:


> imo...the worst way to die is when you jump out of a plane and then all the sudden your parachuet doesnt open and then all the sudden you fall on top of a roof . i saw it happen and it wasnt fun seeing. just knowing that you are falling to your death.


 if you aren't too afraid of death, that could actually be pretty fun. You'd make quite a mess tho


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

P45... you're just sick...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

any final destanation style...


----------

